# Chrome Web Store hat gleiche Sicherheitsprobleme wie Android Market



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2011)

Das Rechtesystem in Googles Chrome Web Store ist ähnlich lasch wie das von Android: Mit einem Klick auf "Installlieren" gewährt der Nutzer einer Browser-App schon mal sämtliche Reche – wodurch auch das Ausspionieren von Onlinebanking und Co. möglich wird.

Weiterlesen...


----------

